# aimer qqn / aimer bien qqn / aimer beaucoup qqn



## Icetrance

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi un frère ou une soeur dirait "J'aime beaucoup/bien mon frère." On m'a toujours enseigné qu'il n'était pas correct d'utiliser l'adverbe "beaucoup" or "bien" pour parler d'amour ressenti pour quelqu'un. Peut-être ne s'agit-il pas d'amour dans ce contexte. Serait-ce un amour ressenti moins profondément pour son frère?  J'avais entendu également des petits dire "J'aime beaucoup mes parents."

Par contre, je sais bien  que l'usage de l'adverbe "fort" exprime un amour bien intense (J'aime très fort ma mère). 

On ne devrait pas dire "J'aime mon prof", mais plutôt "J'aime bien mon prof", mais tous les deux se disent.  Certes, il ne s'agit pas d'amour vrai. MDR. 

Pourquoi ne dit-on jamais "aimer d'amour ou d'amitié" pour clarifier les choses?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## leonbeyr

Effectivement, il est étrange d'aimer "beaucoup" ses frères et soeurs et plus encore ses parents. Chez un adulte (ou du moins quelqu'un qui maîtrise la différence), je pense qu'il faut surtout y voir de la pudeur (à tort, les gens n'aiment souvent pas parler d'amour...). On aime un ami (on ne l'aime pas bien), et du coup les gens ne le disent jamais par peur de la confusion !

A mon avis, aimer beaucoup se rapproche plus d'aimer "tout court". Aimer bien est à réserver à un objet (par exemple un prof, un politicien... ). Mais je ne suis pas sûr que cette nuance fasse l'unanimité...

Attention donc à l'interprétation selon le contexte, aimer bien / beaucoup peut être équivalent à aimer tout court, mais dit pudiquement, mais c'est souvent aussi carrément ironique: je t'aime bien, mais va voir ailleurs si j'y suis...


----------



## Ploupinet

Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec leonbeyr : pour moi, "aimer" tout court est plus fort que "aimer bien/beaucoup", c'est quelque chose qu'on peut réserver à l'élue (ou à l'élu ) de son coeur par exemple ("je t'aime" ne se dirait pas à un ami !). En revanche, j'aime beaucoup/bien mes amis, j'aime bien quelqu'un ne me choquent pas


----------



## Staarkali

Bonjour,

pour resumer:

aimer bien: apprecier

aimer beaucoup: pour insister sur quelquechose qu'on apprecie plus que de normal;

aimer: est le sens le plus fort; tu aimes bien faire les courses avec ta femme le vendredi soir, mais tu aimes le velo, que tu pratiques stricement pour le plaisir.

tu aimes beaucoup ton frere, car tu es tres proche de lui, a priori plus que la plupart des gens qui respectent leurs freres mais ne se sentent pas particulierement complice, et ce au dela de l'evident lien fraternelle qui existe dans tous les cas.

D'une maniere generale, on dit rajouter des adverbes derriere aimer par pudeur, une pudeur bien conventionnee qui ne trompe personne.

Notons que pour nuancer on peut rajouter "adorer" qui a une intensite plus forte que "aimer beaucoup", qui bien evidemment perds son sens de "venerer" "idolatrer" pour exprimer qqch/qqun que tu aimes beaucoup beaucoup


----------



## Icetrance

Merci de votre explication

Diriez-vous donc que "J'aime beaucoup mon frère" signifie un amour intense ressenti pour son frère?

Je pensais que cette phrase se rapportait à une affection intense ressenti pour son frère sans exprimer en toutes lettres son amour pour lui (surtout entre deux frères)

Dans de rares cas, cela pourrait signifier une affection intense ressenti pour lui sans l'aimer d'amour. 

Pourrait-il s'agir, comme a dit leonbeyr, d'une expression de sa pudeur à l'égard de son amour pour son frère?  Cela semble bien raisonnable dans la plupart des contextes.


----------



## leonbeyr

j'accepte volontier mon erreur sur les amis, qu'on aime plutôt bien ou beaucoup (il était tard..). Et dans tous les cas je suis d'accord qu'on ne dirait pas "je t'aime" à un ami (et moins encore à une amie si "on" est un mec). 

En revanche, mais c'est peut-être ma conception de l'amour fraternel plus qu'une question de langue(*), on aime son frère, sauf si on n'exprime que de l'affection plutôt que de l'amour. 

(*) quoique je note que le Petit Robert met l'amour familial avant l'inclination passionnée dans les différents sens d'amour : 
Amour n.m. (...) 2. Affection entre les membres d'une famille (...) 3. Inclination envers une personne (...)


----------



## Staarkali

Icetrance said:


> Diriez-vous donc que "J'aime beaucoup mon frère" signifie un amour intense ressenti pour son frère?



oui tout a fait, cest meme a mon sens la seule facon de le dire; beaucoup de gens n'ont pas de sentiments superieurs au lien de parente, ce qui implique deja beaucoup. Dans le cas d'une relation active entre freres et soeurs, on dit qu'on aime beaucoup son frere ou sa soeur; si elle est vraiment tres active, qu'on passe des moments passiones, qu'on a des amis en communs, qu'on se voit souvent pour sortir ensemble, on peut dire qu'on adore son frere/sa soeur.

Par contre, il est tres juste de parler d'affection, une maniere encore un peu plus indirecte pour signifier un sentiment que tout le monde comprends tres bien: "elle a beaucoup d'affection pour son frere" = "elle aime beaucoup son frere". Cette expression a l'avantage qu'on ne l'emploie que pour des relations fortes hors conjoint. On ne dit jamais "J'ai beaucoup d'affection pour ma femme/mon mari", pour le coup ca manquerait un peu de saveur.
Pour terminer, l'usage (et ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude) veut qu'en France (je ne parle pas des autres pays francophones dont je ne connais pas les habitudes), on n'emploie rarement "avoir de l'affection" a la 1er personne; si on parle de soi meme, on a tendance a utiliser naturellement "j'aime beaucoup telle personne".


----------



## itka

Staarkali said:


> Pour terminer, l'usage (et ce n'est qu'une question d'habitude) veut qu'en France (je ne parle pas des autres pays francophones dont je ne connais pas les habitudes), on n'emploie rarement "avoir de l'affection" a la 1er personne; si on parle de soi meme, on a tendance a utiliser naturellement "j'aime beaucoup telle personne".



  Je suis d'accord avec tout le reste, mais je ne comprends pas trop ta dernière phrase... Je dis tout naturellement des phrases comme : 
"J'ai de l'affection pour ma vieille tante" "bien que je ne voie pas souvent mon cousin, j'ai beaucoup d'affection pour lui".

Je pense que "avoir de l'affection" renvoie à un sentiment un peu (un tout petit peu) différent de l'amour. C'est un type d'amour particulier, fait de tendresse, d'entente, de souvenirs communs, de compréhension... c'est-à-dire exactement le genre de sentiment qu'on éprouve habituellement en famille.


----------



## Icetrance

Je ne peux pas dire à quel point j'apprécie toutes vos explications. 
Mais, oh là, là! Comment m'y retrouver dans tout cela? MDR.

J'aime beaucoup mon frère = Je porte beaucoup d'amour pour lui

C'est comment j'interprète en tout cas.

Pourquoi certains Français, disent-ils que les adverbes "beaucoup" et "bien" adoucissent le sens du verbe "aimer", ayant le sens  de "porter de l'amour pour quelqu'un"? Ce n'est pas du tout vrai. Tout dépend complètement du contexte.

Comment interpréter donc "J'aime bien mon frère"???? 

Ne serait-ce plus simple de dire "aimer d'amour/d'amitié"?  Évidemment non, car les Français formulent rarement la distinction "amour/amitié" ainsi.
Quant à moi, je dis souvent "J'aime cette acteur/actrice/ce prof", sans ajouter aucun adverbe. Mais, jamais je ne dirais à l'un de mes amis ou en parlent d'un entre eux "Je t'aime/Je l'aime" sans rajouter un adverbe tel que bien/beaucoup. Exemple: On est des amis, mais je t'aime moins bien après avoir su que tu m'as menti. 

Je peux dire "J'aime très fort mon frère"  L'adverbe "fort" s'attache au verbe "aimer" pour parler d'un amour bien intense ressenti pour quelqu'un (parents, frères ou soeurs, amants, etc)

Allez savoir!


----------



## itka

Icetrance said:


> J'aime beaucoup mon frère   = Je porte beaucoup d'amour pour lui


Je lui porte beaucoup d'amour...c'est correct mais on ne dirait pas cette phrase qui est formelle et "froide".



> Pourquoi certains Français, disent-ils que les adverbes "beaucoup" et "bien" adoucissent le sens du verbe "aimer", ayant le sens  de "porter de l'amour pour quelqu'un"? Ce n'est pas du tout vrai. Tout dépend complètement du contexte.


Euh... non. "aimer bien" ou "aimer beaucoup" sont toujours moins forts que "aimer"... Du moins lorsqu'il s'agit de sentiment. Lorsqu'il s'agit simplement de "trouver du plaisir à (faire) quelque chose, c'est presque un autre verbe... Pense aux deux traductions possibles en anglais !



> Comment interpréter donc "J'aime bien mon frère"????


Je ne vois pas dans quelle occasion tu pourrais dire cela... ou alors, en manière de plaisanterie (ironie) "J'aime bien mon frère, il me pique tous mes CD mais si je lui en prends un, il râle !"
Si tu veux parler sérieusement de tes sentiments, tu peux dire : "j'aime beaucoup mon frère", "j'aime énormément mon frère" ou "j'aime mon frère"... mais pas "je l'aime bien"



> Ne serait-ce plus simple de dire "aimer d'amour/d'amitié"?  Évidemment non, car les Français formulent rarement la distinction "amour/amitié" ainsi.


C'est possible cependant, si on veut absolument préciser la nature de cet amour.



> Quant à moi, je dis souvent "J'aime cette acteur/actrice/ce prof", sans ajouter aucun adverbe.


Oui, là, ça devient un terme général (j'aime les fraises, j'aime aller à la plage, j'aime les voyages) Il ne s'agit plus d'amour mais de plaisir : j'ai du plaisir à ...



> Mais, jamais je ne dirais à l'un de mes amis ou en parlent d'un entre eux "Je t'aime/Je l'aime" sans rajouter un adverbe tel que bien/beaucoup.


Tu as raison, ça ne peut pas se dire à un ami (sauf si on l'aime d'amour !... mais alors, ce n'est plus tout à fait un ami).



> Exemple: On est des amis, mais je t'aime moins bien après avoir su que tu m'as menti.


On n'aime pas moins bien. On n'aime plus autant, on aime moins, on n'aime plus...



> Je peux dire "J'aime très fort mon frère"  L'adverbe "fort" s'attache au verbe "aimer" pour parler d'un amour bien intense ressenti pour quelqu'un (parents, frères ou soeurs, amants, etc)


Je ne dirais pas (mais là, c'est personnel) cette phrase. L'adverbe "fort"... est très fort !
L'enfant aime très fort ses parents.
Les parents aiment très fort leur enfant.
Il aime très fort cette fille (il l'aime d'amour)

Pour un frère, c'est possible, si ce frère est tout pour toi...


----------



## Icetrance

itka said:


> Je ne vois pas dans quelle occasion tu pourrais dire cela... ou alors, en manière de plaisanterie (ironie) "J'aime bien mon frère, il me pique tous mes CD mais si je lui en prends un, il râle !"


Mais, quel est le vrai sens ici? La personne qui parle dit qu'elle aime son frère d'amitié pour être sarcastique.



> On n'aime pas moins bien. On n'aime plus autant, on aime moins, on n'aime plus...


Je ne peux pas dire "Je t'aime moins bien" à un ami. Il faudrait dire "Je t'aime moins/autant après avoir su que tu m'as menti." Le "bien" ne se dirait pas ici, car le contexte sous-entendrait qu'il s'agit d'une inclination amicale moins forte. C'est cela?


----------



## Calamitintin

itka said:


> "J'aime bien mon frère, il me pique tous mes CD mais si je lui en prends un, il râle !"





Icetrance said:


> Mais, quel est le vrai sens ici? La personne qui parle dit qu'elle aime son frère d'amitié pour être sarcastique.


Je ne l'aurais pas écrit comme itka, mais plutôt "j'aime bien : mon frère, il me pique tous mes CD mais si je lui en prends un, il râle !" 
Le J'aime bien ici me semble assez idiomatique. Quand arrive un "j'aime bien" avec un ton assez sarcastique, on s'attend à quelque chose d'un peu paradoxal 
Sinon, "j'aime bien mon frère" pourrait s'entendre comme "ouiiii, ouiii, je l'aime bien mon frère, oh lala" dit de quelqu'un qui n'a rien à faire de son frère mais qui est obligé de dire que si 
++
Cal


----------



## itka

Oui, Cal. Avec ta ponctuation, on comprend mieux !


----------



## itka

Icetrance said:


> Je ne peux pas dire "Je t'aime moins bien" à un ami. Il faudrait dire "Je t'aime moins/autant après avoir su que tu m'as menti." Le "bien" ne se dirait pas ici, car le contexte sous-entendrait qu'il s'agit d'une inclination amicale moins forte. C'est cela?


Je pense que tu as compris 

Je reprends ton exemple :
Un ami m'a menti

1° ça n'a pas grande importance pour moi :
_je ne l'aime pas moins_

2° je trouve que c'est tout de même une chose grave :
_je ne l'aime plus autant
je l'aime moins [qu'avant]
_
3° je trouve que c'est impardonnable :
_je ne l'aime plus [du tout]
_
Autre exemple :
Un enfant est aimé de ses parents, mais le père ne s'occupe pas beaucoup de lui, lui passe tous ses caprices, ne cherche pas à lui donner de bons principes... alors que la mère fait tout cela :

_Le père de cet enfant l'aime moins bien que sa mère._


----------



## Icetrance

itka said:


> _Le père de cet enfant l'aime moins bien que sa mère._




Je pensais qu'on n'employait pas "aimer bien" s'il s'agit d'amour vrai. J'aurais dit "Le père de cet enfant l'aime moins fort que sa mère." 

Donc, on ne peut pas dire à un ami: Je t'aime moins bien (qu'avant) ?

Je ne sais pas pourquoi on ne pourrait pas le dire. 

Merci


----------



## itka

Icetrance, je crois que le sens de ce *"bien"* t'échappe.

Prenons un autre exemple :
_Il travaille mal_ vs _il travaille bien_. Là, je crois que c'est clair ?

Pour aimer, c'est pareil :
_Le père aime *mal *son enfant _(parce qu'il ne le prépare pas à sa vie future). _La mère aime *bien* son enfant_ (parce qu'elle fait le nécessaire pour en faire un homme - ou une femme).

Ce n'est pas l'expression idiomatique : "aimer bien", c'est le verbe "aimer" suivi d'un adverbe "bien" ou "mal" et ici, l'adverbe "bien" n'a rien à voir avec l'intensité de l'amour. C'est la façon d'aimer qui est en cause. C'est pourquoi ça n'a pas de sens pour parler d'un ami.

Pour l'ami : seuls sont possibles les exemples que je te donnais plus haut (plus, moins, autant, pas autant, etc...).


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Bien, beaucoup sont des nuances qu'ont peut aussi utiliser avec la famille et les amis. On n'aime pas systématiquement tout le monde avec la même intensité. Et pour moi, bien sûr qu'ils indiquent l'intensité de l'amour ressenti.

Je dirais facilement: j'aime bien mon frère et j'aime beaucoup ma soeur.

L'intensité est différente si on les emploie l'un à la suite de l'autre. Beaucoup ne laisse aucun doute de la force, bien peut même être un simple "oui, bof, juste ce qu'i faut".

Si l'on ne pouvait pas marquer l'intensité de l'amour, si aimer était un tout en soi, nous n'aurions pas le verbe adorer.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Icetrance

itka said:


> Ce n'est pas l'expression idiomatique : "aimer bien", c'est le verbe "aimer" suivi d'un adverbe "bien" ou "mal" et ici, l'adverbe "bien" n'a rien à voir avec l'intensité de l'amour. C'est la façon d'aimer qui est en cause. C'est pourquoi ça n'a pas de sens pour parler d'un ami.



Je comprends, mais ça devient de plus en plus compliqué. Jusqu'à ici toutes les explications données sur ce fil sont bien différentes les unes des autres. 

Je pense mieux comprendre que je ne vous laissais coire, mais, c'est marrant que tout le monde ait donné des explications différentes au niveau de l'usage.


----------



## reka

Qu'est ce que signifie »aimer bien«?

  »Je savais qu'il m'aimait bien.«

  Cela veut dire qu'il l'aimait beaucoup?

  Merci!


----------



## LaurentK

Oui c'est ça reka. Il m'aimait bien, il avait de l'affection pour moi, de la tendresse.
Il m'aimait=amitié ou amour, Il m'aimait bien =amitié seulement .


----------



## reka

Merci, Laurent!
  Donc, »bien« traduit la notion de »beaucoup«, que l'amitié, la tendresse était intense?


----------



## LaurentK

Pas tout à fait; _bien_ est là pour lever l'incertitude. On ajoute _bien_ pour dire que ce n'est pas de l'amour mais de l'amitié ou de l'affection, de la tendresse. Il n'y a pas d'intensité particulière. Pour cela on préfèrera _je l'aime beaucoup_, ou j_e l'aime énormément_ par exemple.


----------



## Ploupinet

LaurentK said:


> Il m'aimait=amitié ou amour...


Non, amour seulement !


----------



## liulol

Je t'aime.
Je t'aime beaucoup.
Je t'aime bien.
Je t'aime très fort/infiniment.....

Bonjour!

Avant, je considère les phases ci-dessus comme les même choses, mais récemment, un Français ami m'a dit que ce n'est pas comme ça. Ce qu'elles signifient est différent. Je voudrais éclaircir les différences. 

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## securimedeu

la seule véritable nuance est entre aimer bien (avoir de l'affection) et aimer (éprouver de l'amour)

aimer fort, très fort, etc. ne sont que des degrés dans l'amour

évidemment, on peut galvauder "aimer" et le réduire au sens d'aimer bien

cela, c'est pour les être humains ; pour les objets, distractions, etc. aimer est plus polyvalent et plus net

Jean aime Elise
Jacques aime bien Marc
Francis aime le cinéma
Jean aime bien dancer

parfois on rajoute "d'amour" : Jean aime d'amour Elise

une phrase montrera toute la nuance : Les Français aiment leur Pays, les touristes aiment bien la France

mais on pourrait supprimer le "bien" sans perdre beaucoup du sens originel
en revanche, "Les Français aiment bien la France" est choquant


----------



## liulol

Merci securimedeu! 
Mais «bien», c'est un mot qui consiste à renforcer le sens, n'est-ce pas? pourquoi on réduit le sens avec le mot «bien»?
et il n'y a pas de différence entre aimer et aimer beaucoup au le même sens?


----------



## securimedeu

au contraire, "bien" diminue l'intensité !

"aimer" est plus fort qu'"aimer bien" (c'est d'ailleurs une question que beaucoup d'amoureux se posent !)

et "aimer bien" n'a pas beaucoup de degrés : on ne dit pas "il aime fort bien"

mais on peut dire : "il aime assez bien aller au cinéma"


----------



## Nanon

On aime bien, assez bien, plutôt bien et, dans ces deux derniers cas, c'est _bien _qu'on modifie.
Avec le verbe aimer sans adverbe, l'amour est absolu. C'est peut-être trop d'amour pour le cinéma... enfin, ça dépend pour qui .

Je t'aime : c'est de l'amour.
Je t'aime beaucoup : c'est peut-être de l'amitié.
Je t'aime infiniment : c'est sûrement une déclaration d'amour, comme  "je t'aime passionnément" ou "je t'aime à la folie". Mais "je t'aime"  suffirait . Voir à ce sujet ce fil franco-anglais : effeuiller la marguerite .
Je t'aime bien : ce n'est sûrement pas de l'amour.
Je t'aime très fort : c'est un très grand amour, mais pas forcément une relation amoureuse. Ce sont des mots qu'on peut échanger au sein d'une famille, par exemple.


----------



## liulol

Merci beaucoup, Nanon!
Je voudrais savoir encore que : si on midifie «bien» avec des mots comme «assez», «plutôt» etc, ce sera plus fort que seul «bien» ou moins fort? 

En plus, dans d'autres cas, si j'ajoute «bien» après un verbe, c'est toujours pour diminuer l'indensité?


----------



## Nanon

liulol said:


> Si on modifie «bien» avec des mots comme «assez», «plutôt» etc, ce sera plus fort que seulement «bien» ou moins fort?


Le sens de "assez" ou "plutôt" indique que c'est moins fort. Pour aller au-delà de "je t'aime bien", on dira "je t'aime beaucoup"...



liulol said:


> En plus, dans d'autres cas, si j'ajoute «bien» après un verbe, c'est toujours pour diminuer l'indensité?


Non. C'est uniquement après le verbe _aimer _que _bien _a cette valeur d'atténuation, ou plutôt de dissociation d'avec le sens "aimer d'amour".


----------



## securimedeu

en règle générale, "aimer bien" est plus faible que "aimer"

évidemment, dans la bouche d'une personne plus passionnée, "aimer bien" peut être l'équivalent de "aimer" chez qq de froid

essayons de ne pas discuter du sexe des anges, car l'on peut citer des centaines d'exemples qui font douter


----------



## WAMES.UY

Bonsoir,
Je sais qu'on a déjà discuté à propos de l'utilisation du verbe aimer, pourtant j'ouvre cette discussion. On nous apprend que "bien" et "beaucoup" atténuent le sens du verbe "aimer". Selon la Grammaire Progressive du Français :

Pour les personnes
Aimer bien : sympathie
Aimer beaucoup : amitié
Aimer : amour

Je voudrais savoir si cette différence est vraiment "respectée" au langage courant. Par exemple, est-ce que je peux dire "je t'aime beaucoup" à mon père ? "Adorer" ne s'utilise-t-il que pour les choses ou puis-je dire "je t'adore" à une personne ?

Dans un autre livre on dit que "aimer bien", ça veut dire qu'on est ami avec quelqu'un et "aimer beaucoup", ça veut dire qu'on apprécie beaucoup cet ami. J'en suis vraiment confus. Selon la GPF, "aimer bien" signifie qu'on sympathise avec quelqu'un, on n'est pas nécessairement son ami. Qu'en pensez-vous les natifs ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## plantin

WAMES.UY said:


> est-ce que je peux dire "je t'aime beaucoup" à mon père ?


Comme vous le dites au-dessus, ce serait plutôt de l'amitié. Mais "_je t'aime_" tout court est réservé à son amoureux(se); à votre père, vous lui direz: "_Je t'aime, papa_"


WAMES.UY said:


> "Adorer" ne s'utilise-t-il que pour les choses ou puis-je dire "je t'adore" à une personne ?


Bien que l'_adoration _soit le degré supérieur de l'amour, "_je t'aime_" est plus fort que "_je t'adore_", car il y a dans "_Je t'adore_" une nuance d’exagération volontaire qui peut s'apparenter au second degré. Ainsi, vous pourrez dire à quelqu'un, un collègue par exemple, qui vous a rendu un grand service,_ "je t'adore", _il ne le prendra pas comme une déclaration d'amour, mais comme un remerciement. De la même façon, vous pouvez dire _"Je te déteste"_ à un ami qui a par exemple acheté un objet que vous convoitiez pour vous-même, il le prendra comme une sorte d'hommage, une marque d'admiration. Enfin, tout dépend du ton et de la situation évidemment.


----------



## Roméo31

Comme l'a bien expliqué Plantain, le mot à employer ou le sens à lui donner dépend grandement de la façon dont on le dit et du contexte situationnel (personne à qui on le dit, chose dont on parle, circonstances dans lesquelles on le prononce, etc.).

C'est ainsi que, par pudeur, l'on peut dire à son père que l'on adore :_ Papa, je t'aime bien... _Inversement, on a employé le _Je t'aime_ dans un contexte qui appelait_ Moi non plus_...


----------

